# div float zeigt eine linie zwischen den containern beim ipad!



## Fiberman (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich meine Webseite auf dem Ipad angesehen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass dort zwischen den gefloateten containern eine kleine Linie zu sehen ist. Das Phänomen habe ich nur auf dem ipad (Firefox,IE,Safari sind ob MAC oder PC sind o.k.).

Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch das Problem und kann mir helfen die Linien zu entfernen! 


vielen Dank
Gruß Fiberman


```
<div id="content" class="clear">
    <div id="randlinks"></div>
    <div id="left"></div>
    <div id="main"></div>
    <div id="right"></div>
    <div id="randrechts"></div>
  </div>
```


```
div#content {
   width: 60.938em;
   min-height: 30.5em;
}

div#randlinks {
  float: left;
  background-color:#000000;
  width: 0.5em;
  min-height: 30.5em;
}

div#left {
  float: left;
  background-color:#000000;
  width: 12.688em;
  min-height: 30.5em;
}

div#main {
  float: left;
  background-color:#000000;
  width: 29.563em;
  padding: 1em 1em 1em 4em;
  min-height: 28.5em;
}

div#right {
  float: left;
  background-color:#000000;
  width: 12.688em;
  min-height: 30.5em;
}

div#randrechts {
  float: left;
  background-color:#efefbb;
  width: 0.5em;
  min-height: 30.5em;
}
.clear {
  display: block;
  clear: both;
  height: 0;
}
```


----------



## SmokingGecko (26. März 2011)

Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch. Versuch mal die Breite auf exakt 980px festzulegen, hat bei mir funktioniert.

Hier ein kurzer Anriss vom Aufbau der Seite:


```
<body>
<div id="main">
  <div id="header">Header</div>
   <div id="content">Content</div>
</div>
```

#main {width:980px; margin: 0 auto;}

Erklären kann ich es mir nicht wirklich. Würde mich interessieren, ob es bei dir auch geklappt hat und ob jemand eine Erklärung dafür weiß.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.


----------



## SmokingGecko (26. März 2011)

Hab gerade noch einen interessanten Beitrag hierzu gefunden:http://anders.zakrisson.se/projects/creating-html-5-web-app-ipad/


----------

